# Card from a town not on my preferences



## KSM82

Received a card from a town that I had not listed as a community preference. I'm sure this has something to do with the SOARIS/MACS situation.

Will my name be recycled back onto the state list if I don't take this card to the representative? The town is really of no interest to me right now. But of course, the job is.


----------



## USAF286

What town was it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pahapoika

see if you can "lateral" in a couple years.

"bird in the hand beats 2 in the bush" and all that.


----------



## KSM82

I'm taking it.


----------



## LGriffin

Thank your lucky stars if you're selected.
The job is the job. Same circus, different clowns...


----------



## KSM82

Just curious to see how it works when someone DOESN'T sign. Does there name go back into the now statewide list?

The work situation I'm in kind of matters enough for me to learn this knowledge. I am a full time military recruiter in Boston, but if I go through with this town — I have to resign a full time contract, and return to reserve status. It's a very big deal to my family and I.


----------



## KSM82

LGriffin said:


> Thank your lucky stars if you're selected.
> The job is the job. Same circus, different clowns...


Gotcha. That's what I'm thinking. I'll try the odds.


----------



## soxrock75

KSM82 said:


> Received a card from a town that I had not listed as a community preference. I'm sure this has something to do with the SOARIS/MACS situation.
> 
> Will my name be recycled back onto the state list if I don't take this card to the representative? The town is really of no interest to me right now. But of course, the job is.


----------



## KSM82

LECSniper said:


> Anf for God's sake learn the difference between there and their !!!!!!!!!!!!


I am ashamed...


----------



## Guest

Take the first job that's offered to you. It's always possible to get hired by your first choice later down the road, and police jobs are being thrown around like manhole covers these days.

I did almost 6 years with another PD before I got hired by my first choice, and I don't regret a second of that time. I got the FT academy, a ton of experience, and started the pension clock ticking so I can bail out of this wretched profession at the soonest possible moment.


----------



## BxDetSgt

Aw 'cmon now Delta, why would you want to give up all this fun...at least we don't wear helmets and raincoats all the time...


----------



## Guest

BxDetSgt said:


> Aw 'cmon now Delta, why would you want to give up all this fun...at least we don't wear helmets and raincoats all the time...


I've had my fun, I'm ready to cash out my chips and leave the casino.


----------



## BxDetSgt

I'm sitting at the table holding a two of spades and a six of hearts, guess I've got to play this one out


----------



## 263FPD

^^^ don't do that!!!^^^

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lofu

Excuse my ignorance as Im out of the Civil Service loop but is there a geographical area for people to receive cards or could someone from Braintree get a card for Pittsfield?

I assume the 10 mile border to border rule is still in effect?


----------



## lofu

Q5-TPR said:


> Once you get hired you have to be within 15 miles, I believe?


Regardless 10 or 15 miles. If the scenario I asked about above is plausible, its screwed up to force someone to take a job 100 miles from home and then force them to sell a house in this economy and move their family to comply with the proximity rule IMO.


----------



## Guest

lofu said:


> Excuse my ignorance as Im out of the Civil Service loop but is there a geographical area for people to receive cards or could someone from Braintree get a card for Pittsfield?
> 
> I assume the 10 mile border to border rule is still in effect?


When I took my last CS exam, I ran out of cities & towns that interested me close-by (everyone was automatically submitted to MBTA/MDC/Capitol back then), so I closed my eyes, pointed my finger, and hit #302, which was Winchendon.

Until that list expired, even after I was already working at my current job, I constantly got cards from Winchendon, for (usually) reserve-intermittent positions, but also for a full-time position once in awhile. I had/have absolutely no interest in working in Winchendon, but they kept sending me cards. I assume I would have had to move to within the 15-mile CS blast zone, although I never asked.


----------



## Herrdoktor

Experience is experience no matter where you do the job imo


----------



## pahapoika

KSM82 said:


> Just curious to see how it works when someone DOESN'T sign. Does there name go back into the now statewide list?
> 
> The work situation I'm in kind of matters enough for me to learn this knowledge. I am a full time military recruiter in Boston, but if I go through with this town - I have to resign a full time contract, and return to reserve status. It's a very big deal to my family and I.


that is a little different, but like Delta said sign up now and you start the pension clock and get the full time academy which will make transferring to Boston allot easier.

they took kids from the surrounding suburbs from the last lateral list so if you can suck up a long commute for awhile it might pay off down the road. i did the Boston to Gardner commute for 6 months. took about 1 and 15 minutes going Rt. 2 all the way.


----------



## Guest

lofu said:


> Regardless 10 or 15 miles. If the scenario I asked about above is plausible, its screwed up to force someone to take a job 100 miles from home and then force them to sell a house in this economy and move their family to comply with the proximity rule IMO.


I don't think anyone is "forced" to take a job. If someone wants a job they're offered, they can take it or leave it. If it requires a move, and they don't want to move, they can simply decline the job offer. Depends on how badly they want the job.

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## lofu

"Forced" was the wrong word. What I was trying to get at was the OP might have very good reasons for not being able to accept the card from the town that was not on his/her preference list. 

No one wanted my current job more than I did and if I had taken the first card sent to me and then uprooted, I would have lost my residency on the next test for my dream job. Maybe it's a gamble but, depending on the circumstances, I wouldn't second guess the OP for exploring all options.


----------



## Johnny Law

Delta784 said:


> started the pension clock ticking so I can bail out of this wretched profession at the soonest possible moment.


Haha, you're not doing much for this guy's confidence in taking the job! But I concur 100% with your advice.


----------



## KSM82

pahapoika said:


> that is a little different, but like Delta said sign up now and you start the pension clock and get the full time academy which will make transferring to Boston allot easier.
> 
> they took kids from the surrounding suburbs from the last lateral list so if you can suck up a long commute for awhile it might pay off down the road. i did the Boston to Gardner commute for 6 months. took about 1 and 15 minutes going Rt. 2 all the way.


Absolutely. I do a North Attleboro to Boston commute right now for Army National Guard Recruiting. I took the job after I was ommitted from getting on with NAPD. For a while I had put being a police officer on the back burner, but now that I received this card........ I'm not sure if I should or not.

But after reading some insight on here. The job is the job, and there's always a chance to switch PDs in the future. Gotta start somewhere I guess.


----------



## FAPD

KSM,
Now that you got your advise....CLOSE YOUR MASSCOPS ACCOUNT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 263FPD

I am hearing rumblings that NAPD will soon be giving up their Civil Service. Taking that in to account, unless you are pretty well connected within the town, take whatever you can get your hands on.


----------



## LGriffin

FAPD said:


> KSM,
> Now that you got your advise....CLOSE YOUR MASSCOPS ACCOUNT!!!!!!!!!!


Amen! It won't look good for your BI to see your thoughts along with your picture.

I grew up in the city and took some heat from my buddies when I got hired in a shit town that I used to get my foot in the door. It turned out to be a goldmine of training and experience fraught with the same clowns I dealt with in the city as a part-timer.
Give it 100%, you'll be shocked when you see how many people are competing for that undesirable job. Only a fool would pass up an opportunity to wait to possibly fit the politically correct criteria for the big jobs.


----------



## KSM82

FAPD said:


> KSM,
> Now that you got your advise....CLOSE YOUR MASSCOPS ACCOUNT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KSM82

I think I'll take your advice.


----------



## 7costanza

And dont forget to vote that turd out in Nov.


----------



## pahapoika

FAPD said:


> KSM,
> Now that you got your advise....CLOSE YOUR MASSCOPS ACCOUNT!!!!!!!!!!


+1
think OPSEC !!!


----------



## Guest

lofu said:


> No one wanted my current job more than I did and if I had taken the first card sent to me and then uprooted, I would have lost my residency on the next test for my dream job. Maybe it's a gamble but, depending on the circumstances, I wouldn't second guess the OP for exploring all options.


Most CS communities that don't require residency for hiring don't require residency for employment (Boston being the radical exception), and most don't enforce the 15-mile MGL requirement (we work with plenty of people who live more than 15 miles away).

In my case, I was hired by an quasi-city agency (Boston Housing Authority) that didn't require residency, so I was able to maintain residency for my first choice.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Wow. I WISH I had this problem.


----------



## HuskyH-2

R. . C


----------



## KSM82

HuskyH-2 said:


> R. . C


"G-Rap made me do it" - that is fucking hilarious


----------



## USAF286

If you don't want it send it my way!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niteowl1970

mikemac64 said:


> Heard this tonight from a reliable source. They're dropping like flies (civil service communities I mean). Any scoop on what, if anything, they're being offered to drop CS?


Bacon ! I heard these towns and cities are being bribed with tons of center cut bacon.


----------



## OfficerObie59

Take the job offered. Once you get the academy, you'll be able to lateral right into where you want to go. You'll also be a much more attractive candidate being FT academy trained.

Anecdote: Halfway through my academy, one of my classmates got a postcard from his first-choice department. On Friday he went home with Y Dept's patch on, on Monday he came back with X Dept's patch on.


----------



## Guest

OfficerObie59 said:


> Take the job offered. Once you get the academy, you'll be able to lateral right into where you want to go. You'll also be a much more attractive candidate being FT academy trained.
> 
> Anecdote: Halfway through my academy, one of my classmates got a postcard from his first-choice department. On Friday he went home with Y Dept's patch on, on Monday he came back with X Dept's patch on.


We have a guy who was hired by the Transit PD, reported to the Transit Academy, and after a few weeks he was hired by us. He got pulled from the Transit Academy, changed his patches, and had to report to Day One at the Plymouth Academy.

Ridiculous duplication of services.


----------



## wryman

Back in May, I was #4 on the list for my town. Now I am #16. Kicker is, my town is now calling for a list, hiring 2. Can anyone shed some light on this? Was this ever amended?


----------



## niteowl1970

wryman said:


> Back in May, I was #4 on the list for my town. Now I am #16. Kicker is, my town is now calling for a list, hiring 2. Can anyone shed some light on this? Was this ever amended?


Sounds dark and sinister.


----------



## Mwiggz36

wryman said:


> Back in May, I was #4 on the list for my town. Now I am #16. Kicker is, my town is now calling for a list, hiring 2. Can anyone shed some light on this? Was this ever amended?


Same here, I was #10 now I'm #25. I think it may have to do with some veterans coming back, so they get to take the test they missed.


----------



## USAF286

Mwiggz36 said:


> Same here, I was #10 now I'm #25. I think it may have to do with some veterans coming back, so they get to take the test they missed.


Every three/four months there's a vet make up test, I just took mine in September and there's another in December

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wryman

If you all look at your eligible lists you will see 402a, 402b canidates that were not there 4 months ago. Its has nothing to do with the Vets. It is the new Civil Service law. State wide 402A, 402B canidates get preference on ALL lists. EVERY city and town. How can the Civil Service change it. I thought M.G.L. Chapter 31 Sec. 25 says eligible lists can not be changed untill a new exam is held.


----------



## pahapoika

sounds like they went state wide with the survivors of sons and daughters preference.


----------



## 263FPD

pahapoika said:


> sounds like they went state wide with the survivors of sons and daughters preference.


I don't see why not. A cop gives his life to the job, the job owes him as much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

pahapoika said:


> sounds like they went state wide with the survivors of sons and daughters preference.


As they should. If anyone deserves preference more than veterans, it's survivors.


----------

